

MongoDB Acquires WiredTiger - choult
http://www.mongodb.com/press/wired-tiger

======
CurtMonash
Excerpted from what I wrote a few weeks ago at
[http://www.dbms2.com/2014/11/30/thoughts-and-notes-
thanksgiv...](http://www.dbms2.com/2014/11/30/thoughts-and-notes-thanksgiving-
weekend-2014/)

WiredTiger has the same techie principals as SleepyKat – get the wordplay?! –
which was Mike Olson’s company before Cloudera. When asked, Mike spoke of
those techies in remarkably glowing terms.

I wouldn’t be shocked if WiredTiger wound up playing the role for MongoDB that
InnoDB played for MySQL. What I mean is that there were a lot of use cases for
which the MySQL/MyISAM combination was insufficiently serious, but InnoDB
turned MySQL into a respectable DBMS.

~~~
jzawodn
I think that's exactly the idea. This gives them a native (owned) storage
engine with far better concurrency and compression.

------
mrinterweb
This is fantastic news for MongoDB 2.8. 2.8 should be one of MongoDB's biggest
feature releases considering that they have WiredTiger and document-level
locking.

My only problem I had with MongoDB in the past was scaling without document-
level locking. For every write, my program was waiting for a write receipt,
instead of the default fire and forget. I was noticing latency when the whole
database would get locked. I'm very excited for document-level locking.

------
boomzilla
Good for MongoDB. They really need some serious tech people and it seems the
acquired team have got the experience, expertise and reputation to lead the
technology development.

One thing though: there is one undisputed candidate for the title "the most
widely-used embedded data management software in the world", and that is
sqlite. BDB is indeed widely used, but sqlite would be deployed in at least
one order of magnitude more computers.

~~~
jimm
I wouldn't be so sure about that. I believe the core database from which BDB
evolved (and which was also written by Keith Bostic) is part of some pretty
widely-used Unix software (SMTP servers, or DNS, or something like that).

~~~
boomzilla
Every computer that run Firefox, and every Android phone, iPhone, iPad has a
copy of sqlite.

BDB are used a lot on the server side, but you can't beat the consumer
devices.

~~~
justin66
Isn't bdb a standard component on vxworks? Android isn't the most popular
embedded thing. I'm just wondering what the actual numbers are on this stuff.

------
nemo44x
Great acquisition by MongoDB. Addressing the shortcomings and fixing them like
this is really smart. It's great that MongoDB spent the last year and a half
improving the codebase and I expect to see great features in the coming years.
The story has just begun with those guys I think and as they get more and more
adoption in the enterprise arena (as the DB improves) it will become a
standard DB across all lines of business.

I know they aren't the most popular thing around here but they are insanely
popular and it's great to see the product improving.

------
nevi-me
Seems logical and expected. I was wondering if MongoDB would have to pay some
licencing fee to WT for using their technology in document level locking and
compression. Works well for us Mongo users :)

------
meghan
Here is the blog post from MongoDB's co-founder:
[http://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/welcome-wiredtiger-
mongodb](http://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/welcome-wiredtiger-mongodb)

------
sylvinus
Exciting times! Congrats to both teams.

------
fitshipit
if you build a house on sand...

~~~
curiously
I also have similar skepticism towards MongoDB. I hear more and more horror
stories of a team that realy thumped the MongoDB, only to hear they've ditched
it completely in favor of PostgreSQL.

Personally speaking, I'm surprised how good PostgreSQL is and I realize that a
lot of the reason we use a certain DB is because of marketing. Had I know
about PostgreSQL before MySQL I would've never even made the switch.

~~~
nasalgoat
I'm one of those - after almost three years with MongoDB, I left it behind
when I formed a new start-up using PostgreSQL.

I have zero DB issues now, and all the MongoDB experience really worked for my
employees as they now work full-time on it at a dedicated MongoDB provider, so
win-win.

------
sciurus
The announcement from MongoDB: [http://www.mongodb.com/press/wired-
tiger](http://www.mongodb.com/press/wired-tiger)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we changed the URL from
[http://www.wiredtiger.com](http://www.wiredtiger.com).

